# Installing on Acer Aspire E1-572g



## knightjp (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm trying to install FreeBSD on the above mentioned laptop. I created the USB just fine. I know the USB is not at fault because I used to install BSD on my main system once. 
I was able to install Ubuntu and that worked fine. 
Just the BSD installer is acting funny. Basically it boots the USB into the main screen where you choose to boot up the installer. Press 1 and then this is what you get after. The whole screen is scrambled like this.. the installation menu is just the same with a blue background. 





Any help would be great.. I really don't want to be stuck with Ubuntu..


----------



## ldgc (Apr 12, 2018)

Hello knightjp 
Did this happen with other USB ports?


----------



## knightjp (Apr 12, 2018)

pensador_13 said:


> Hello knightjp
> Did this happen with other USB ports?


Yes.. and other FreeBSD USBs as well.
Here is a screenshot of the installer.


----------



## knightjp (Apr 13, 2018)

I managed to install GhostBSD. I think that Ubuntu and Ghost went through all ok because they were using graphical installers and installing from the live disk sessions. Maybe I should try that. But how do I get into a live session from the standard FreeBSD boot? Or is there a way to get a graphical installer on a FreeBSD mem stick?


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 13, 2018)

ncurses is the graphical installer. There is no X based installer.

I think you need to look into video modes and maybe gop if it is a newer laptop with uefi.
Then all will be normal. The laptop display is just causing problem. maybe wrong frequency.
What is the native screen resolution?

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/uefi-newcons-vt-with-weird-output.61764/


----------



## knightjp (Apr 13, 2018)

Thanks, but I am trying to install FreeBSD and I can't get beyond the initial boot menu.. It's all scrambled right after.. no matter what i do...


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 13, 2018)

No worries. Try this on boot with FreeBSD installer it brings up the Beastie menu. At this type # 3 for the loader prompt.
Then try some of these commands. For example:
gop get
gop list

Now use this information to set a gop. For example:
gop set 4
boot

When you find the correct setting you will need to add it to your new install too.
At the end of FreeBSD setup it asks if you want to make changes to the install you can drop to a command prompt and add your setting to /boot/loader.conf like the post above showed.
If you don't do that you might have the same problem with the new install.

In some extreme case where you could not even get to the Beastie menu you can create the FreeBSD memstick /boot/loader.conf file with the settings to try mounted from another FreeBSD computer for installer modification.

Here they talk about mode and gop:
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2016-June/272395.html


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 13, 2018)

I have some embedded boards I need this setting to use vt(4) which is the new console.
hw.vga.textmode=1

I also have some boards that won't work with vt at all so you can still use the old console sc(4)
kern.vty=sc

These are both loader prompt commands that can be added to /boot/loader.conf or hand loaded.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 13, 2018)

On a few wonky UEFI bios boards I have you to disable UEFI you need to go into bios.
I am using generic names here for example.

Change Boot setting from this:

UEFI USB Boot Disk Name
Your Hard Disk Name Here

So highlight the "UEFI USB Disk" hit enter and disable.
Now go to hard disk priority and you will see this:

Your Hard Disk Name Here
PMAP USB Flash Disk

So set the USB Hard Disk to the top position and save and reboot.
This should force a legacy boot with most bios.
Some have CSM settings you must set to "Legacy Only"

This brute force legacy mode works for some stubborn UEFI boards.


----------



## knightjp (Apr 13, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> On a few wonky UEFI bios boards I have you to disable UEFI you need to go into bios.
> I am using generic names here for example.
> 
> Change Boot setting from this:
> ...


I have already switched the board to Legacy.


----------



## knightjp (Apr 13, 2018)

gop set worked... thanks Phishfry


----------



## knightjp (Apr 13, 2018)

OK... now there is a new issue. Finally have the operating system installed and booting perfectly.
However after installing xorg, I get an error when I do "startx"

It says

```
s(EE)
Fatal server error:
(EE) Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs   for all framebuffer devices
(EE)
(EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support at http://wiki.x.org for help.

Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```

Any ideas? I am assuming that there is something that I am missing.


----------



## ldgc (Apr 13, 2018)

knightjp said:


> OK... now there is a new issue. Finally have the operating system installed and booting perfectly.
> However after installing xorg, I get an error when I do "startx"
> 
> It says
> ...


knightjp please post this issue in the X.Org section.


----------



## knightjp (Apr 18, 2018)

pensador_13 said:


> knightjp please post this issue in the X.Org section.


I fixed the issue. It seems that all I needed to do is install the fx86-video-intel driver. Seemed strange considering that I have a Radeon on the laptop. I guess it is one of those that has two GPUs.

Now the only thing is to get a really good set of essential apps that go with an Openbox installation;
application launcher, File manager, Notifications, etc.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 18, 2018)

My T400 has "Switchable Graphics" with both Intel and Radeon chips. I installed both drivers during the build process but had to set it to Discreet Graphics in the BIOS to get a desktop screen.

I didn't have the install problem you provided a shot of.


----------



## knightjp (Apr 18, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> My T400 has "Switchable Graphics" with both Intel and Radeon chips. I installed both drivers during the build process but had to set it to Discreet Graphics in the BIOS to get a desktop screen.
> 
> I didn't have the install problem you provided a shot of.


The problem wasn't getting the stuff installed. It was running xorg after it was installed. I guess I didn't think about the intel driver.


----------

